# How to make Split Pea Soup without a blender? Help!



## Snip 13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Guys  Hope this doesn't sound too daft but I want to make some split pea soup tomorrow and my stick blender was defeated by pumpkin nut butter and my  regular blender has not been returned by a friend of mine yet. Food processor also died in the pumpkin nut butter battle 
I want a smooth soup but how on earth do I do that without my blenders?
Will a potato masher do the job or do I need to push it through a sieve?
Any advise?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 19, 2011)

Smooth "creamy-smooth" like a cream soup OR smooth "thick-smooth" as in thick but no chunks?  

Thick smooth you can get with a masher (maybe a pass through a sieve too?).  I don't think you will get creamy-smooth without a blender of some sort.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 19, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Smooth "creamy-smooth" like a cream soup OR smooth "thick-smooth" as in thick but no chunks?
> 
> Thick smooth you can get with a masher (maybe a pass through a sieve too?).  I don't think you will get creamy-smooth without a blender of some sort.



I just want it as smooth as possible. I thought the masher and blender might be my only options. There must be a way though since blenders haven't always been around. I have a giant mortar and pestle too, maybe that will work 
I'm sure if I cook the split peas long enough they should break down a bit anyway.
Thanks for trying to help Dave


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never used any kind of a tool to get perfect split pea soup, Snip!

You simply need to cook it longer.  Mine is always smooth as velvet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I've never used any kind of a tool to get perfect split pea soup, Snip!
> 
> You simply need to cook it longer.  Mine is always smooth as velvet.



Thanks Kayelle! You're an angel  I didn't want to make the soup and end up with a lumpy mess. Just needed some confirmation since I've been using a blender for so long I forgot how to do it the old fashioned way!
Now that you mentioned it I don't remember my Gran ever owning a blender and her pea soup was silky smooth!


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with Kayelle. Just cook it longer and the peas just get mushy by themselves....maybe try if you like to  use a large spoon and mash them against the side of the pot if  you think it's not mushy enough!...Good luck!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 19, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Kayelle! You're an angel  I didn't want to make the soup and end up with a lumpy mess. Just needed some confirmation since I've been using a blender for so long I forgot how to do it the old fashioned way!
> Now that you mentioned it I don't remember my Gran ever owning a blender and her pea soup was silky smooth!



You're so welcome, Snip.   I hope you have a ham bone or a couple of meaty smoked ham hocks for that soup.  It takes a loooong slow simmer in a heavy bottom pot, and be sure to *stir it now and then,  *to keep the bottom from scorching. I use chicken broth with some chopped onion and celery also.  Keep cooking till you can't see anything that looks like a pea. 
Yummy!!  Just about my favorite soup of all time!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2011)

Kayelle is right on the money.  Make sure your heat is at a low simmer, just enouogh to make everything gently bubble.  I also add shredded carrot to mine, and finely diced onion.  To make the carrot cook fast enough, and blend in, I shave it with a veggie peeler, then chop it fine before adding to the soup.

If you like the strong, pure flavor of  of pea soup, just simmer until the peas disintegrate.  Stir to keep it from sticking and burning to the pan bottom.  Also, you can add a bit of cream without affecting the flavor.

If you like a milder, but still unmistakable flavor, make a roux with equal parts flour and butter (by volume).  Cook it until it's blond and lightly salt it.  Thin it to a medium-thick sauce by whisking in broth from the peas soup.  Stir in the sauce back into the soup.  This will not dilute the flavor much, but will suspend the pea soup solids in the soup (they won't settle to the bottom).

When cooked for a long enough period of time, the onions and carrots will dissolve into the soup as well.  After the soup has the right texture, season with salt and pepper.

I enjoy both versions equally, with and without the roux.  Bite-sized chunks of ham or pork really add to the soups quality.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank all  Soup was lovely, had it for lunch. Without ham this time since I wanted a vegetarian soup. I usually add it but today is a no meat day for me!


----------

